# Moebius Models at iHobbyExpo



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Oooppss! I intended to post this in the Moebius forum...

Here are a bunch of photos from iHobbyExpo of the Moebius Models display.









































































I have posted a full show report on my site.

Steve


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool pics, Steve!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

I can count the number of models on one hand, from your report, that I would like to get right now.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fantastic!
Thanks, Steve!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent pictures Steve...Thanks:thumbsup:...Looks like you're going to be a busy guy the next few years...shipping...shipping...shipping.......You're going to have my address memorized :wave::woohoo::wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Great pictures!! Thanks for sharing with all of us who could not make it!! Seeing that Big Frankie is just the best sight for this modeler!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Marko said:


> Seeing that Big Frankie is just the best sight for this modeler!


The Gigantic Frankenstein on display is actually the 1965 Aurora. It was shipped to China and back according to Dave. 

The rescanned box art is very impressive.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Gigantic Frankenstein box was done from the original painting not a rescann of an old box...

Dave


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Even BETTER! :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Thanks for the pix and info. Steve! Can't wait for the Monster Scenes. Iron Man does looks great but a bit static.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

BrianM said:


> Thanks for the pix and info. Steve! Can't wait for the Monster Scenes. Iron Man does looks great but a bit static.


Moebius said Iron Man's pose was how Marvel wanted it. I asked but it is not poseable.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

BatToys said:


> Moebius said Iron Man's pose was how Marvel wanted it. I asked but it is not poseable.


Use a little imagination and Magic Sculpt and EVERYTHING is poseable!:thumbsup:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The problem with that is, I've got about 12 fingers on one hand!



enterprise_fan said:


> I can count the number of models on one hand, from your report, that I would like to get right now.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm looking at it , estimating where my cuts are going to be. Marvel did a great job on the movie, but that pose it's absurdly bad. I'm guessing prepaint too. Mine will be an in flight pose, when he airbrakes during the F22 combat sequence.



PerfesserCoffee said:


> Use a little imagination and Magic Sculpt and EVERYTHING is poseable!:thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Any details available yet about the 1/32 flying sub?

Better get my old Aurora one on @bay lickety split!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Iron Man kit should be relatively easy to dissect and re-pose...... 
The kit pose is the one Marvel approved.....
The kit is not a pre-paint...
Dave


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Flying sub kit is being tooled now, the kit is about 90 parts.
It has a complete interior - there is an airlock between the rear interior door and the door on the rear bulkhead there is no "engine room" detail.

The kit will have a clear display stand patterned after tha Aurora kit's stand..
The kit floor will be molded in clear.
I'm sure that we'll post more details as time allows....
Dave


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

PM Moderator said:


> The Flying sub kit is being tooled now, the kit is about 90 parts.
> It has a complete interior - there is an airlock between the rear interior door and the door on the rear bulkhead there is no "engine room" detail.
> 
> The kit will have a clear display stand patterned after tha Aurora kit's stand..
> ...


Sounds great Dave:thumbsup:

At the risk of trying your patience with one more question, can you say whether you're doing a removable middle piece of the top ala' Aurora?
Not that it matters much, if you built this out of asbestos and Chinese Toothpaste molded in bright pink, it'd still be a kit I'd have to own!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Thanks Bat Toys, I'm up for the challenge of repositioning him. It's just a strange choice on Marvel's part. I hope Hulk and Spidey have action poses...not sitting in a Barker lounge! All kidding aside, hats off to Moebius for breathing life into this wonderful hobby!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Flying sub has a two piece hull - top and bottom - The upper docking ring will be removable if the builder wants to leave it loose.....with the docking ring removed you can see the interior quite nicely.

Dave


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

PM Moderator said:


> Flying sub has a two piece hull - top and bottom - The upper docking ring will be removable if the builder wants to leave it loose.....with the docking ring removed you can see the interior quite nicely.
> 
> Dave


Great news!:woohoo:

I never got that middle piece quite perfect on any of my previous FS attempts.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Why would the floor be molded in clear?? Just wondering?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Lighting options.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

The four hexagons on the floor are clear yellow lit from below deck.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

*Lighting Iron Man*

The Iron Man will not have clear parts, however, that said, the way that the kit parts are engineered, it should be pretty easy to drill out the locations of the lighted chest hands and bottoms of feet and add LEDs or other lighting.....

Dave


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

its great to finaly have some company turn out so many great Irwin kits, has kevin Burn's shut down any ideas you have brought to him on modles you wood like to try to manufacture?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I seriously can't think of a single reason Kevin Burns would even want to shut down any of these ideas. Afterall, the availability of these kits would quite possibly spring renewed interest in the Irwin Allen properties he owns. :thumbsup:
I freely admit, I'm every bit as excited about the forthcoming Flying Sub as I was about the 39" Seaview when it was first announced! :woohoo:


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

PM Moderator said:


> The Iron Man kit should be relatively easy to dissect and re-pose......
> The kit pose is the one Marvel approved.....


I suspect that no one in Marvel editorial had any say in this. I can't see Joe Quesada choosing this pose over a more dynamic one. Hopefully the base will add a little life to the kit.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Marvel licensing tells us what they like, I don't think that they ask Marvel editorial anything.
Why the commentary on Marvel' approval process and the name dropping re: Joe Quesada?
We submit ideas to Marvel and they tell us what they will approve - The pose of the kit was NOT the FIRST pose that we submitted to Marvel! After Marvel turned other ideas down THIS IS the ONE that was APPROVED! 
As far as I'm concerned this is the end of the discussion!

Dave


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I agree. If anyone one needs to constructively criticize the pose, take it to the Model forum!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, we're just sayin' they did'nt pick a very dynamic one.
I'm sure some of us will take care of that! 

Joe Quesada is the editor-in-chief of Marvel Comics. I'm guessing he's not consulted in-house on this kind of licensing.


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

PM Moderator said:


> Marvel licensing tells us what they like, I don't think that they ask Marvel editorial anything.
> Why the commentary on Marvel' approval process and the name dropping re: Joe Quesada?
> We submit ideas to Marvel and they tell us what they will approve - The pose of the kit was NOT the FIRST pose that we submitted to Marvel! After Marvel turned other ideas down THIS IS the ONE that was APPROVED!
> As far as I'm concerned this is the end of the discussion!


Quesada's name is fairly well known to anyone who follows comics in general and Marvel Comics in particular. He's Marvel's E-I-C, as John points out, and I think he has had some role in the last several films made from Marvel properties, including Iron Man.

Licensing departments tend to stick to style guides; Marvel editorial, if consulted, would probably have gone with something else. That's the only point I intended to make. I did not know that you guys were above criticism, so from now on I won't offer any.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Scheisseler said:


> ...I did not know that you guys were above criticism, so from now on I won't offer any.


Don't worry about it, pard! Folks occasionally have bad days and over-react at times. They'll get over it.:thumbsup:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I don't care, personally, about the pose. As has been pointed out more than once, it'll be up to each modeller to leave the kit 'stock' or to modify it to their preference. Once I have a couple of them, I'd like to try one 'stock' and one in a flying pose. I just can't wait to get one!!!

Larry

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Marvel editorial is not involved in the approval process. This kit is a Movie character NOT a comic book character. Believe it or not from Marvel's standpoint they are different properties.
We deal with the licensing approval department not the editorial department.
One very good way for us to get into trouble with these large licensors is to start wandering off the reservation when dealing with them. They tell us who we are to deal with within their organization and we do not stray from those lines of communication. 
I'm sorry, but I've begun to lose some of my sense of humor when dealing with some posts here. I don't think that I'm going to "get over it"
I know that some of you think that your criticisms and suggestions are helpful to us in dealing with our licensors. I'm sorry but these comments are generally not helpful.
I'll say this once more, we submitted other poses for the kit and they were not approved. 
Since we have only limited time and limited resources available to produce the kit, we went with the pose that Marvel has approved.
Now can we please move on!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I think whoever sculpted the pose was pretty clever adding the downward angle of his hands, he could be getting ready to take off as is, or displayed off his base in flight mode with minimal mods.:thumbsup:


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Well said,Dave.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Since the subject of the Iron Man kit is done. I have a question, has the Hulk kit been canned? This was a rumor I heard at a recent IPMS show.

Moving on...
Rogue


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Hulk kit is pretty much dead!
After submitting the sculpt to the licensor several times and being told to change different features of the sculpt each time we've submitted it, it is still not approved and we are now out of time to produce it and still have reasonable time left to sell it. 

Dave


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

At the risk of having the moderator ban me, Iron Man was really out of our hands. All the poses we submitted were turned down, even though they were from the style guide. Without being able to sell a posable figure, we were basically left with what we have. Trust me, we understand it's not the most dynamic pose. Or for that case, it's not dynamic at all. Truth is, it is easy to modify. You guys are very creative. To have a figure that is direct from the ILM files and Stan Winston, _directly_ cut from them, you should be able to do some cool things with it. I wish we could have done more but Marvel approved this. Joe Q aside, Marvel is like any other studio. They don't just run over to someone creative and ask. Just doesn't happen. Approvals are run by style guide and attorneys. We'll leave it at that. Hope you enjoy it either way!


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Frank & Dave -- I have written and deleted three different replies now; each time it just felt like I was dragging this out even longer. I just want to apologize if you guys took offense. What I said initially probably came across to more than a few people as some kind of accusation that you didn't know your business. That was not what I meant to say. I have some experience dealing with licensing departments and I know it can be a headache. And that is where I'll stop, rather than engaging in any more woulda-shoulda-couldas.

For what its worth, I think the sculpt is very well done.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Scheisseler said:


> Frank & Dave -- I have written and deleted three different replies now; each time it just felt like I was dragging this out even longer. I just want to apologize if you guys took offense. What I said initially probably came across to more than a few people as some kind of accusation that you didn't know your business. That was not what I meant to say. I have some experience dealing with licensing departments and I know it can be a headache. And that is where I'll stop, rather than engaging in any more woulda-shoulda-couldas.
> 
> For what its worth, I think the sculpt is very well done.


No offense taken, but honestly one time is enough for us when it comes to some of this. We're big boys, we can take criticism, especially when we realize the issue ourselves before it's pointed out. We appreciate knowing what everyone thinks, but sometimes you just have to stop beating a dead horse. I hope no one takes offense to this!

By the way, no sculpt on Iron Man. This is directly machined from studio files. I hate to call anything "perfect", but this piece is direct from the studio suit and not sculpted.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> By the way, no sculpt on Iron Man. This is directly machined from studio files. I hate to call anything "perfect", but this piece is direct from the studio suit and not sculpted.


Who is sculpting the New Frankenstein and how is that going? :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Frankenstein Sculpt will be done in the Orient by our partner there. We have excellent reference material for their guys to work from.


Dave


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info Dave :thumbsup:...This kit is going to be a sure fire HIT!!! That Classic Pose is superb and makes me want to paint one up in Black and White...another in color with the Aurora Bride in a forced perspective Diorama... and as for wish lists...forgeddaboudit...You guys are making all my wishes come true :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I second that Mcdee!!:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Marvel licensing execs sound like Fox programming execs! :lol:


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

I'll take the Iron Man in any pose. It looks great and I can't wait to get it.
My son loves the movie and this is a great way to get him into model building.
But my itch is really for the Monster Scenes. I can't wait to get my claws around those classics!!
Bring'em on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

John P said:


> Marvel licensing execs sound like Fox programming execs! :lol:


 
Same animal, different cage...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> No offense taken, but honestly one time is enough for us when it comes to some of this. We're big boys, we can take criticism, especially when we realize the issue ourselves before it's pointed out. We appreciate knowing what everyone thinks, but sometimes you just have to stop beating a dead horse. I hope no one takes offense to this!
> 
> By the way, no sculpt on Iron Man. This is directly machined from studio files. I hate to call anything "perfect", but this piece is direct from the studio suit and not sculpted.


Thanks for the insight, Frank! I was not aware of this. What a computerized age we live in!

I know it gets annoying to answer the same thing over and over again. I deal with that very situation at work, myself. I have to keep reminding myself that the person in front of me hasn't got a clue or hasn't read the directions yet or whatever. I just put my brain in auto-response mode, and give them my spiel. I suppose the internet equivalent is to supply a link or FAQs page concerning the issue at hand.

Anyway, keep up the great work! We're all behind you even if we do ask a lot of annoying questions.:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I'm really looking forward to this kit! Just pre-ordered it from Cult's Hobbyshop. In my opinion the pose will make it easier for doing a custom pose. With the arms away from the body and the legs apart, much less work cutting him up and repositioning everything for a new pose.

If the engineering of this kit is equal to that done on the Invisible Man, then this should be another great kit from Moebius.

Thanks again Frank and Dave.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Needless to say I'm gutted about the Hulk. 

That was the kit I was most looking forward too but I had a funny feeling it might not see the light of day.....maybe because of the increasing silence and lack of info about it. 

Could have been an impressive kit that. Very disappointing!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

BTW, what's the story on the in-scale LIS Robot with the Chariot and Pod?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> BTW, what's the story on the in-scale LIS Robot with the Chariot and Pod?


The Robot is already in scale and included with the Chariot kit. What would be the story?

.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

PM Moderator said:


> The Hulk kit is pretty much dead!
> After submitting the sculpt to the licensor several times and being told to change different features of the sculpt each time we've submitted it, it is still not approved and we are now out of time to produce it and still have reasonable time left to sell it.
> 
> Dave


Sorry to hear that. I would have loved to have seen what you guys did with that kit.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> The Robot is already in scale and included with the Chariot kit.
> 
> .


I did not know that. Which was why I asked.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats a bummer on the Hulk, but with so many other wonderful things in the works, its not a really huge loss.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

otto said:


> Thats a bummer on the Hulk, but with so many other wonderful things in the works, its not a really huge loss.



It *is* a huge loss to some of us! One of the worlds most famous and popular characters and there's not really a decent kit of him, unless you count the Toybiz one which wasn't exactly brilliant or the awful Aurora kit which looks nothing like any incarnation of the Hulk I'm aware of.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I know, it is a real loss for alot of you guys. On the other hand the Horizon kit was pure awesome...But vinyl..


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

otto said:


> I know, it is a real loss for alot of you guys. On the other hand the Horizon kit was pure awesome...But vinyl..



The Horizon kit was an ok sculpt but he was too skinny for the Hulk and as you said...it was vinyl. Not the same thing as having a proper plastic kit.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I like the Schifflet's take on the Hulk in the one they did for Toybiz way back when. Yeah, production might've been nicer, but along with Thor, it's one of the best kits in the line. Too bad. I was looking forward to the Hulk too. But I'm very glad to see Spider-Man and Green Goblin as upcoming kits, along with the Iron-Man, there's a lot happening for the Superhero fan!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ignatz said:


> I like the Schifflet's take on the Hulk in the one they did for Toybiz way back when. Yeah, production might've been nicer, but along with Thor, it's one of the best kits in the line. Too bad. I was looking forward to the Hulk too. But I'm very glad to see Spider-Man and Green Goblin as upcoming kits, along with the Iron-Man, there's a lot happening for the Superhero fan!



I thought the Toybiz one was an ok sculpt (not very detailed though, especially the head) but not very well moulded and again I thought he was too skinny. I seem to remember that those Toybiz kits sold well to start off with but when people heard about the fit problems and parts which weren't moulded properly, sales dropped off.


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> I seem to remember that those Toybiz kits sold well to start off with but when people heard about the fit problems and parts which weren't moulded properly, sales dropped off.


You just reminded me that I started the Toybiz Hulk about 5 years ago and never finished it. I have a lot of the Toybiz kits, got them at TRU or somewhere when they were blowing them out, but they're for when I run out of everything else to build. Which is apparently not going to be anytime soon.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Scheisseler said:


> You just reminded me that I started the Toybiz Hulk about 5 years ago and never finished it. I have a lot of the Toybiz kits, got them at TRU or somewhere when they were blowing them out, but they're for when I run out of everything else to build. Which is apparently not going to be anytime soon.





I want to get a few more of them too. Some seem to be better than others and I'll get the Thing and Rhino soon. I've virtually finished the Hulk but just need to get a few things stuck onto the base. It looks fairly good painted and made up but I find a lot of the detail very soft and indistinct.


----------

